# has anyone ever deferred their final exams?



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I finally went to accessibility services today and met my disability advisor for the first time. I told her that over the past couple of months, I've been suffering from nocturia. I've had to wake up a couple times/night to urinate due to problems with bladder control. I have a urinary frequency problem, and I think its because of the fact that I have a benign tumor in my brain that's been causing me seizures as well.

Do you think that nocturia is a good enough excuse to not take exams right now? Although I have had urinary frequency problems ever since my epilepsy diagnosis, which was 2 years ago, its gotten worse over the past couple of months due to the fact that I've been experiencing urinary problems due to side effects of my anti depressants. I started zoloft a couple of weeks ago, and I realized that its making me pee even more. That's why I went off them. Also, I've been getting recurrent bladder infections, also causing me to pee a couple times during the night, possibly because of sex with my new boyfriend, or the fact that I'm retaining too much urine in my bladder.

Now all I have to do is go to my urologist and get him to write a medical note for me.

I was just wondering whether any of you guys ever had to defer exams? Have you ever used your social anxiety and depression as a reason to defer them, and has your college/university accepted that reason and let you defer them?

I know that its easier for someone to defer on the day of their exam if they get into a physical accident for instance, or an attack of influenza, but when it comes to psychological isssues that have accumulated over time, like in my instance, lack of motivation and concentration due to insomnia, its harder for the school to accept. I just hope that they'll let me defer because although my disabiilty advisor will sign my petition, this has to go through my college before I can actually escape my exams.


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

I did in high school. The teachers were okay about it because at one point, before depression, I worked my *** off in an attempt for perfect grades...

I actually ended up not having to take a few of the exams.

But high school is compleatly different from college...


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

I doubt its possible to skip over an exam, the best I think you'll be able to get is to be able to take the test at a different time/location to make it easier for you. its a worth a try though.


----------



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes it is very possible because I have! I have qualified for all the disability service in my school, and instead of taking the final exam, I took an incomplete, which mean I get to take the exam next quarter anytime I want before the end of next quarter and still get a grade in the class. Do you have social anxiety cuz that help your argument alot.

These are the service that I qualifies for at my school disability resource center: private note taker, advance reading program, laptop during test, my own room during test, extended date and deadline, don't have to participate in class, as well as other things I forgot.


----------

